# Question synchro ipad mac



## albedo83 (12 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Une question concernant les synchros par itunes entre l'ipad et le mac :
Exemple ce sera plus simple, j'ai desactivé la synchro des apps que je telecharge sur l'ipad avec itunes sur le mac, tout simplement car je ne veux pas retelecharger ces mêmes apps, plus de 300. Ca prend trop de place et a je prefere les retelecharger au coup par coup. Par contre le fait de faire une sauvegarde dans itunes ne sauve que l'etat des applis d'origine. 
Donc les mises a jour ipad style beta ou les diverses restaurations, me font perdre ma progression a angry birds par exemple 
La je viens de faire une restauration d'une sauvegarde du coup, j'ai perdu toutes mes applis téléchargées, la ok, mais j'ai aussi perdu les prefs de ces applis, je sais pas si c'est tres clair, mais sur mon vieux mbp je veux pas garder une copie des apps mais uniquement des documents associés.
Merci d'avance


----------



## lepantoine (13 Juin 2012)

Salut,

Moi je sauvegarde mon iPad avec iCloud et les données des applications que je choisi de sauvegarder sont sauvegardées. Sans qu'il ne sauvegarde les applications... Donc des que tu le restaure, il retourne te télécharger les apps, les mets au même endroit qu'avant et récupère tes données sur le cloud. 
Ça fonctionne super bien, j'ai du le faire la semaine passées.


----------

